# Latest figures from sales of books



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm just catching up with all the revenues coming in from the sale of Mavis's "Meso Warrior", Pusser's "Pusser's Progress" and from the sale of my books too, which are all going to the MHF charity 2011, Mesothelioma UK.

I'm proud to state that I've been able to pay in £111.33 from Amazon, and £43.57 from Smashwords and Lulu (print books), and that the grand total, so far, is

*£848.90*

This does not include the sales of books made by Mavis and others.

I would like to thank everyone for their kindness in supporting this great charity. I hope Mavis's book brought you a flavour of her spirit, that Pusser's book made you laugh, and that mine gave you an insight into my weird mind.

There's still time to order last-minute Christmas / New Year / birthday presents, and have them count towards the 2011 charity.

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

WoW Gerald thats just Brilliant and thanks for all your help in Publishing my Blog into a book and for showing Ray the way to publishing his books. All the proceeds have gone into the charity and will continue to do so as Mesothelioma UK (the Macmillan side of this ) need every penny they can get to cope with this disease.
It has been a long year raising the money, and we are still doing a Raffle at Hamble so the final figure will be when I pay that into the bank in the New Year.
Im proud of everyone who has raised money for the Charity 
So thanks for all the hard work MHFacts you are a very generous lot.
I wish the Charity winner next year the best of luck as well.

Merry Christmas and a happy New Year and I want to be here next year to say that :wink:

A warning
Please wear protection when doing DIY Asbestos is still in older houses. It might be banned but it is still being dumped in our countryside.
http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/Roofer-fined-8-000-materials-dumped/story-14197615-detail/story.html


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I read Pusser's some time ago and thoroughly enjoyed it.

I've just got the others for the kindle - the Bleak Midwinter Tales may not (or may!) be as entertaining as Pusser's, but it's all going to the charity anyway!!

I look forward to reading your book Mavis - you always come across on MHF as someone who's very helpful, very fair, and just a nice person.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Just bought myself the new cheaper Kindle as a Christmas pressy to myself two days ago.
First book I bought was "Pussers Progress" followed by one from my favourite author - Wilbur Smith.
Will have a go at yours when they are finished Gerald.




Trevor


----------

